# Buying my g/f a system for her SE-R, need a lil help on some questions



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Ok, my g/f has a '02 SE-R with the Rockford Fosgate stock system in it. It's got the 8" sub and 6 cd changer, etc.

Ok, I've already gotten her a Kenwood eXcelon amp and two 10's. I'd like to buy her a new head unit as well, but I have a few questions (I don't know the setup of the RF stock system). If I get a new head unit (with cd changed controls of course) will the stock cd changer be able to hook up to it?

Also, I'm assuming the stock amplifier definitely won't hook up to the head unit, and that and the stock sub will be ditched if I get a new HU. Will the stock speakers be fine with the new HU? I shouldn't need a speaker amp to power them right? Cause I don't wanna spend THAT much money on her! 

Please help me out on this, her bday is Sunday the 13th.

Thanks,

Kyle
--------------
'02 Trans Am WS6
12.6 @ 106mph


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

the stock cd changer will only work with a stock head. if you get a new head unit usually you can use the stock amp otherwise use the power on the aftermarket head unit if your on a budget


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

one thing you have to understand about any changer is that each unit has its own language that it recieves and sends to the head unit and so forth you cant intergate the indash six with a different head unit they won't be able to understand each others signals. you would thing some tech freak would make some kind of processer to mesh different units together but i have not heard of one yet and if it happens expect to pay out the ass!!!! so you will lose the indash six that is also the reason if i put anyhing in my spec it will be a eclipse head unit and their indash six, expensive but the sound quality will leave me with no regrets. and i would also get the dsp prosseser so i can run 6.1!good kuck if you have any qs e-mail me i'd be glad to help where i can.if you go with eclipse i can get you some kick ass prices also the same with -alpine,clarion,viper,lightning audio,image dynamics and the awesome idmax 12's


----------

